# Death on the Grand Canyon



## Skyman (Jun 26, 2006)

We may not have many details until the group gets off the river. I think they still have a few days to go.


----------



## mora2818 (Jul 29, 2010)

I know a little and I usually never comment on stuff like this but I think it always bares repeating, wear your life jacket at all times on the river!


----------



## BrianK (Feb 3, 2005)

I agree you should wear a PFD, but I'd be willing to bet he was wearing his PFD in Hance. Hance is second only to Lava in my book as far as grand Canyon rapids go. Thoughts go out to his family and the rest of the people on that trip.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Skyman said:


> We may not have many details until the group gets off the river. I think they still have a few days to go.


And when they get off the river, they may not feel like going straight to the internet to tell all about what they witnessed.


----------



## aman (Apr 24, 2017)

Well said Andy. This news is somber and we must find a way to let peace be with what has happened. Instead of mulling over details of how and why on an intraweb forum. My thoughts and prayers go out to the family survived by this incident. 


Feelings are just visitors. Let them come and go.


----------



## mrbaum (Feb 20, 2015)

Well said, y'all are right, here is not the place to dissect tragedies, only respect and love for those who are affected by this 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Based on a post from a GC facebook page, it sounds like they are having a super rough trip with this unfortunate incident being only the latest incident. They evidently had a breakout of Norovirus and a broken leg happen previously as well.

Thoughts definitely go out to them and I hope they are coping alright with it.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

We were the crew that found them below Hance doing CPR on the man. We called NPS and helped organize a helicopter. Sorry but the article holds all the info I know. We leaped frogged with the group throughout the rest of the trip. My heart goes out to them what a horrible situation. I hope no one ever has to see that.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

mora2818 said:


> I know a little and I usually never comment on stuff like this but I think it always bares repeating, wear your life jacket at all times on the river!


Implying that he didn't? 

So that you or someone else can feel better about doing what you can to not die? That you did it 'right' and he did it wrong so you sleep better? WTF?

If you know something say it. Bullshit beating around the bush helps no one. 
If it's only something you know from the internet rumor mill then shut up. I doubt you were there, so anything you might 'know' is second hand knowledge. Sometimes people drown on the river. It sucks and it sucks big time for those with him. I read the same report that he may have had trouble with his PFD but that is just a guess it would seem. 

I often do not wear a pfd on several different stretches of river and nothing you or anyone else says will change that. It's my choice and I am ok with it. 
Sometimes I even swim in the river or a swimming pool without a PFD, heaven forbid. 

And if I die on one of those stretches of river due to my choices, that would be a lot better than languishing in hospital with needles in my arm and no fresh air to be found anywhere. 

Quote from his partner in life and on the boat from her FB page:

"I lost my best friend and partner to the Grand Canyon River Gods on April 23, 2017. I take solace in the knowledge that he could not have gone in a more grand place or in a better way - doing what he loved. The native people of the Grand Canyon believe it is heaven - what better place for Jim to go."

RIP Jim Blair.


----------



## Poky (Jun 27, 2011)

*Details of drowning GC-Hance*

Here is a report on the death of Jim Blair at Hance Rapids in April 2017:

https://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Accident/detail/accidentid/8324/


----------

